
The First ever webcam – Connectix Quickcam [video] - Jerry2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxQjMlwDA8A
======
augbot
OMG, I kinda had the same eye glasses as this guy back in 96 with my Quickcam!
»
[http://snap.auguststurm.com/LuNx/1QIyKao7](http://snap.auguststurm.com/LuNx/1QIyKao7)

